# Frag 176-191



## gymrat827 (Jan 10, 2012)

This human GH peptide FRAGMENT is a tailored form of amino acids 176-191 at the C-terminal region of the human growth hormone aka HGH. It has been documented that the fat reducing properties of GH appear to be elicited by a small analog region of the C-terminus end of the GH molecule. This specific region consists of amino acids 176-191, from which it gets its name.This GH FRAGMENT works by mimicking the way endogenous GH regulates fat metabolism but without the negative side effects. Exogenous GH can specifically cause trouble for one’s blood sugar or endogenous growth hormone production. Just as unrefined GH, the HGH FRAGMENT 176-191 triggers lipolysis which in return inhibits lipogenesi. FRAGMENT 176-191 has not been documented to effect on endogenous growth hormone or insulin resistance, unlike the actual full GH molecule. Mg per mg this FRAGMENT is stronger than the unrefined standard GH. The AA chain is about 7-10%of the full GH molecule and if this is actually the vital active site so that would explain why it’s so effective at delivering the benefits of standard GH. The nice thing about FRAGMENT 176-191 is the fact that it primarily eats away at adipose tissue, which is the nasty unwanted fat. The usual dosage for FRAGMENT GH is around 500mcg daily.
More proof for for this FRAGMENT GH “Investigators at Monash University discovered that the fat-reducing effects of GH appear to be controlled by a small region near one end of the GH molecule. This region, which consists of amino acids 176-191, is less than 10% of the total size of the GH molecule and appears to have no effect on growth or insulin resistance. It works by mimicking the way natural hGH regulates fat metabolism but without the adverse effects on blood sugar or growth that is seen with unmodified hGH. Like unmodified GH, the HGH FRAGMENT 176-191 stimulates lipolysis and inhibits lipogenesis both in laboratory testing and in animals and humans. The HGH FRAGMENT does not appear to affect appetite.” Another study documented that in laboratory tests on fat cells from rodents, pigs, dogs, and humans, the HGH FRAGMENT released fat exclusively from obese fat cells but not from lean ones, reduced new fat build up in all fat cells, enhanced the burning of fat. In rodents (rats and mice), HGH FRAGMENT reduced body fat in obese animals but, increased fat burning without changing their diet or bringing about excess growth (as it does not increase IGF levels) or any other unwanted GH effect.
What is GH?
Growth hormone also known as GH or HGH is a protein-based peptide hormone. It stimulates growth of bones and organs, cell reproduction and regeneration, stimulates fat loss. Growth hormone is a 191-amino acid, single-chain polypeptide that is produced, stored, and secreted by the somatotroph cells within the lateral wings of the front part of the pituitary gland. The main isoform of the human growth hormone is a protein of 191 amino acids and contains a molecular weight of 22,124 daltons. The structure of GH includes four helices necessary for proper interaction with the GH receptor. Interstingly, it has been discovered that GH is an antagonist to prolactin and chorionic somatomammotropin. Despite marked structural similarities between growth hormone from different species, only primate growth hormones have significant effects in humans because of the related DNA that we humans share with primates. HGH is produced and secreted from the front part of the pituitary gland in a pulsatile way throughout the day; surges of secretion of GH occur at 3 to 5 hour intervals. The plasma concentration of GH during these spikes can range from 5 to even 45 nanograms per decaliter. The largest and most expected of these GH spikes occurs about an hour after the beginning of sleep. Otherwise there is wide variation between days and individuals. Nearly fifty percent of HGH secretion occurs during the third and fourth NREM sleep stages. Between the spikes base GH levels are low, usually less than 5 ng/mL for most of the day and night. Additional analysis of the pulsatile profile of GH described in all cases less than 1 ng/ml for basal levels while maximum spikes were situated around 10-20 ng/mL. A number of factors are known to affect HGH secretion, such as age of course, gender, diet, exercise/eustress, distress, and other hormones. Young adolescents secrete HGH at the around a whopping amount of 700 μg/day, while healthy adults secrete HGH a measly 400 μg/day. Since polypeptide hormones are not fat-soluble such as GH, they cannot penetrate the cell membrane of a muscle cell. GH exerts some of its effects by binding to receptors on its intended target cells, where it activates the MAPK/ERK pathway. Through this mechanism GH directly stimulates splitting and multiplication of chondrocytes of cartilage. This is a great reason to use FRAGMENT GH while on testosterone or TRT. GH also stimulates the production of IGF-1 through the JAK-STAT signaling pathway. The Liver is a major target organ of GH for this specific process and is the main site of IGF-1 production. IGF-1 has growth-stimulating effects on a wide variety of tissues as well.
Reasons for GH deficiency 
Many people suffer from Growth Hormone Deficiency which is how GH therapy came about before they started promoting GH for its anti aging properties. There are many causes for GH deficiency in young children to elderly adults. An example of GH deficient children; are children who have growth issues and short stature also known as short height. Other more common causes for GH deficiency include genetic conditions and at birth malformations. GH deficiency can also cause delayed sexual maturity because of the lack of androgens produced. People forget how important GH is for the production of hormones especially androgens. In adults, deficiency is rarely established; the most common cause is from a pituitary adenoma. Other causes of GH deficieny within adults include a continuation of a childhood problem, possibly due to formation of bodily form lesions or trauma, and in extremely rare cases they develop idiopathic GHD. Adults with GHD present with non-specific problems including obesity with a relative decrease in lean body mass and, and in most if not all cases, a severe drop in energy and overall quality of life. Diagnosis of GH deficiency is a detailed process that includes a multiple-step diagnostic examination, typically culminating in GH stimulation tests to see if the individual's pituitary gland will release a GH pulse when aggravated by different variables/stimuli. 
Benefits of GH
There are a multitude of benefits with injecting GH. Had there been no benefits to it, no doctors would have been prescribing it for GH deficiency. GH is known first and foremost through the bodybuilding community to build lean muscle tissue through sarcomere hyperplasia (splitting of muscle cells). GH also enhances lipolysis production which increases the rate in which fat is burned. GH triggers the growth of all organs except the brain. GH increases protein synthesis which will lead to more nitrogen retention giving you more muscle and more vascularity. GH protects the immune system by making it stronger to adapt to environmental changes. GH allows the bones of the body to retain calcium at higher rates which leads to a better bone density mineral state. GH is crucial for someone on a keto based diet as it promotes gluconeogenesis within the body’s Liver. Speaking of livers, it also reduces the uptake of nasty glucose within the Liver which reduces visceral adipose tissue located around the organs; this is very beneficial for Liver function. As anyone who knows a thing or two about the body, since the Liver coincides with the pancreas, GH is of benefit to the pancreas as well. GH is also needed for the production of hair, nails, teeth and even androgens. The more GH the body has, the more androgens the body will produce to go along the levels of GH throughout the body. In other words, GH is a must for the body to maintain homeostasis. 
Sides
Too much of anything can pose a problem, although some bodybuilders may think differently. HGH can trigger side effects depending on the individual’s physiology, dosing, duration of use, and sensitivity. At higher doses of GH people can experience Joint inflammation which causes the Joint and muscle area to swollen. Joint pain is also common with GH therapy and usually comes about if inflammation of the Joint occurs. A no doubter is an increased risk of diabetes due to body’s lack of insulin sensitivity. Carpal tunnel syndrome can occur with GH therapy but is rare and is usually a worsening condition from the inflamed joints. Other side effects can include less sleep needed because of the frequent GH spike pulses which is why people on GH therapy will notice that they wake up three times a given night. Although with continuous use of GH this effect tends to go away. Other people will notice that GH in excess may make them sleep extremely deep and cause them to wake up groggy to the point that they want to continue sleeping. There has been documentation that the individual’s body became unresponsive to the GH treatment as defense mechanism due to the overflowing amount of GH that the individual was receiving. RARELY can GH cause acromegaly of a bone or organ if used at high dosages for a long period of time. Acromegaly is essentially an over growth of a bone or organ. People with heavyiness of the jaw or an increase in size of their digits or even head are people who suffer from this condition. Some other side effects that come with this condition include muscle weakness, excess SHBG production, acne, sweating, nerve pressure, and diabetes from lack of insulin sensitivity.The most common disease of GH excess is a pituitary gland tumor made from somatotroph cells of the front of the pituitary gland. The only times you see it in children are those who suffer from Gigantism or Pituitary Gigantism due to excessive GH production. These somatotroph adenomas are benign aka harmless and grow slowly, gradually producing more amounts of GH as time passes. Eventually, the adenoma may become large enough to cause headaches, impair vision and even induce blindness by pressure on the optic nerves, and even cause deficiency of other pituitary hormones such as androgens by displacement. This is why people need to take their GH injection in the early morning to avoid displacement of the body’s other hormones.


Now the fact that Fragement GH 176 only carries the benefits which as you see include protein synthesis, vascularity from increased nitrogen retention, increased bone mineral density, better sleep, and increased muscle mass through hyperplasia tells me it is worth every penny. This FRAGMENT of GH does not bring all the worries that regular GH can bring such hormone displacement, inflammation of the joints, weird sleeping patterns, and even acromegaly. The fact that its best attributes is increasing lipolysis tells us that this stuff works great on a cut, recomp and is ideal on a dirt bulk. It truly is a versatile peptide with lots of potential. Due to its lack of sides it is also can be used at higher dosages for quick boost in one’s goals with their GH abundance. I recommend that one start off with a daily dosage of 500mcg daily and work yourself up on dosing accordingly. Remember that studies confirm that this FRAGMENT start to exhibit its pro lipolysis and fat oxidation effects at 500mcg’s. I am sure that once you starting implementing this FRAGMENT into your regime, you won’t want to stop using, and as with standard unrefined GH it gets better with continuous use.


----------



## PVL (Jan 11, 2012)

this is the one aimed at fat loss mainly correct? 

i got a lil bit more to go for the summer months when i go on vacation............thinking about stacking it with t3 and maybe some anavar


----------



## gymrat827 (Jan 11, 2012)

yea it is.  it needs to be used when fasting tho.  other wise the fatty acids wont travel threw your blood to be burned for fuel


----------



## brown1106 (Feb 25, 2013)

Hey bro, I just got some Frag 176-191. The read you provided is excellent. Myself and my wife are going to take this to help with weightloss. Is the 500mcg you talk about good for as well? When mixing, is it 1ml BW for each mg?
I have 5mg bottles and I was thinking it would take 5ml water, is this correct?


----------



## Spongy (Feb 25, 2013)

that is the easiest way to dose, yes.  That way each tic on the Slin Pin = 100mcg


----------



## TheLupinator (Feb 25, 2013)

Good info. Gonna start this soon, hopefully results start showing during the summer.


----------



## metsfan4life (Mar 17, 2013)

excellent read. saw something in there about increase risk of diabetes... my question is...since I already have type 1 diabetes, anyone think this could cause an even more worse sides than a regular person?


----------



## MANBEARPIG (May 29, 2014)

any thought on using this before bed? like maybe 3 hours after last meal before sleeping? or should it just be used for A.M. fasted? how long is it effective?


----------



## MANBEARPIG (May 29, 2014)

gymrat827 said:


> yea it is.  it needs to be used when fasting tho.  other wise the fatty acids wont travel threw your blood to be burned for fuel



any thought on using this before bed? like maybe 3 hours after last meal before sleeping? or should it just be used for A.M. fasted? how long is it effective?


----------

